# Hi from italy!



## Dashie84 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi, im an italian boy from milan, im 23 years old and im studying biology at the university.

Since many years ago, even be4 i learned to read, i was very affascinated by nature and the way they use to adapt to an eviroment to survive so i hunt and cage almost any living things in my line of sight to osservate them  

Insects, lizards, aracnids, snake, any kind of animals that develope strange attitude affascinate me while most of my friend was scared or disgusted.

Now almost nothing is changed and if i find something strange i can stand minutes motionless in front of a flower just to observe a bee impollinating or a scorpion that hunt down a beetle with hes babies on the back.

Unfortunately my snake (an elaphe guttata and a anetiristic boa costrictor costrictor) died 6 month ago after 12 years in a misterious way so now i have that big terrarium empty and i decide to put 2 mantis here.

The first try was a total failure cause the female budwing i recentely buy died of apparently old age just 2 weeks aftet they arrive to me and 6 day after the mating and now im wating for the death of the male (they hatch at the same time i think).

If anyone have really CHEAP chinese mantid to sell i will be very very grateful, i will buy another budwing or any large species of mantid but after that i dont have enough money lol :roll: so i must buy some cheaper one


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 10, 2007)

> Since many years ago, even be4 i learned to read, i was very affascinated by nature and the way they use to adapt to an eviroment to survive so i hunt and cage almost any living things in my line of sight to osservate them  Insects, lizards, aracnids, snake, any kind of animals that develope strange attitude affascinate me while most of my friend was scared or disgusted.


Just like me  .

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 10, 2007)

welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome to Italy!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## mantisfu (Aug 14, 2007)

greetings


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

